# Juvenile Eastern Brown Snake on the Snowy River



## saratoga (Feb 28, 2012)

A different style of video for me; stumbled across this little Brown Snake whilst doing something else so got some action footage. Better footage to come in a following video.

Juvenile Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) : Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice lookin little fella, he was a bit upset by the look of things. Love the bands on the juvies.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 28, 2012)

saratoga said:


> A different style of video for me; stumbled across this little Brown Snake whilst doing something else so got some action footage. Better footage to come in a following video.
> 
> Juvenile Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) : Part 1 - YouTube



that's what I call keen,that was a really snappy snake I wouldn't have tried to pick it up


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 28, 2012)

Great footage! I never get tired of your vids


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 28, 2012)

29 seconds in would make a good photo with him in the reeds (or whatever they are) with his mouth open and rearing up


----------



## CamdeJong (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome vid, what a stunning EB! I've caught a few banded adults but I'd love to see a banded juvie. Great freeze frames too!


----------



## Doccee (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool vid, was a cranky lil bugga.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 1, 2012)

they are a great species


----------

